# Back to Back Open House Tours



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

In June my layout will be open to 2 separate tours.

June 3-7th, The LSR Division of the NMRA is having their Convention here in the Dallas Fort Worth Area. There will be 4 Largescale Railroads on the layout tour. Mine will be open on June 6th. 

June 13th & 14th, The North Texas Water Garden Society will have their annual Tour of Ponds, Two Garden Railroads will be open this weekend. Mine will be open on June 13th.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

that is great, Hope you have good turn outs.


----------

